# Solved: Display Driver igfx has stopped responding and has successfully recovered



## Destinyrs (Oct 18, 2010)

Ok everytime I am in World of Warcraft my screen goes black and minimizes comes back does it again and locks up and restarts. Then I get the message "display driver igfx has stopped responding and has successfully recovered. I can't figure out what else to do. I have updated all my drivers. Even restored my computer to the factory settings. Deleted my driver and reinstalled it. I don't know what else to do. 

My spec are:
Pavilion p6110f
Intel(R) G33/G31 Express Chipset Family

Any other info you may need just ask, because I'm not too sure what to provide for this. Thanks for any and all help in advance!!!


----------



## pubtech (Aug 25, 2010)

hi.

have you installed any new software lately, eg: A/V or firewall ? 

usually due to a hardware issue or software change/ failure does this.


----------



## Destinyrs (Oct 18, 2010)

No all I have really downloaded is the patch 4.0 for WoW. And of course the updates for my computer after getting the error message.


----------



## pubtech (Aug 25, 2010)

is there any way of rolling back to before v4.0 patch for you, a backup of windows etc. ?


----------



## Destinyrs (Oct 18, 2010)

Yea I did that too. But I can't get on wow without the patch.


----------



## pubtech (Aug 25, 2010)

http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=26726066731

*An error was encountered while processing your request*

[The forum you're trying to access is not ready]

seems a lot of people having problems with the forums as well as 4.0 and 4.o.1 patches.

may pay to keep a watch out there to see any more news.

http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=27189089672


----------



## Destinyrs (Oct 18, 2010)

I've read that and it really doesn't tell me anything. I ran the can you run it thing and it says that my system is fine except the fact that I don't have a Hardware T&L. Any suggestions on this? I should have it cause i had it before all this right?


----------



## pubtech (Aug 25, 2010)

http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/board.html?forumId=11110&sid=1

i said a LOT of people having problems and it seems no answers coming from the "powers that be".

sheesh. if you haven't read some of the threads there yet, keep up with them.

the only other problem i see is hardware related. or have you tried using earlier driver ?

does your system seem related to any of these ?

http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/cs-011910.htm


----------



## Destinyrs (Oct 18, 2010)

Ok look I don't mean to be rude so you shouldn't either. I'm just saying I have read through everything myself there and can't find the answer. Now I can't even see my character in wow past the character page. As soon as I log in the screen is black and i have to open task manager right away to keep my computer from locking up. The Hardware T&L now is what I'm asking about. How do I go around to getting that back so I can try something else?


----------



## pubtech (Aug 25, 2010)

sheesh was directed at the "powers that be"on the forums.

is it possible for you to buy a video card ?

with further patches your intergrated graphics just probably won't handle any more.

i suppose you tried turning off Aero etc.


----------

